# Mounting kangaroo (wart) fern



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a nice kangaroo fern I just have sitting in a pot and found out that it is listed as epiphytic on some sites. I wasn't aware of this, but it does have a lot of rhizomes. Anyway, how can I mount cuttings?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would take a rhizome cutting that had at least 2 fronds. You can then mount it to the background or lay it near somewhere to crawl. I assume this is a Microsorum pustulatum. It is definately an epiphyte.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok sounds good. So if I mount it directly to driftwood or my background with just some wire and no sphagnum?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

If you mist regularly, you shouldn't need any sphagnum.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds good. I'll give some a try and report back in a month or so.


----------

